# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  For Friends...

## villies

Hold your hand during trying times.


Dont talk about behind yOu back 


 Encourage you to keep trying to Reach your goals



Tell you what you need to hear not necessarily what you want to hear   



 Laugh with you, Not at you


Understand your pain

----------


## villies

Give you a part of themselves


Ask for nothing in Return 



 Help you see the light


Dont walkout when trouble walks in 


~:Stick it out till the end:~

----------


## Muzi

gd stuff boi.

----------


## villies

Thax 4 likin it Muzi  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wooooooow greaaaat!

----------


## villies

thax sweety

----------


## RAHEN

superb...This thread shows the real defination of frnds in ma mind...v.lovely thread...keep coming and sharing...I wish real frnds for the coming year to enlighten everyones life.. :Smile:

----------


## villies

thank you so much Rahen :giveflower;

----------


## Atlantic

bohut khoob villies...another remarkable post!
keep it up...bohut hi positive aur payari si defination for friendship.

----------


## villies

Thank u so much atlantic :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome villies...

----------


## james_k_u

very good stuff

----------


## villies

shukeria james bhai :giveflower;

----------


## moments

GR8.........:flowers;

----------


## villies

thanks alot moments :giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

lovely post...:thumbs:

----------


## connecting_people

well said for true friends

----------

